# 2015 UNIVERSITY OF FLORIDA BEE COLLEGE, March 6th 7th 2015 St. Augustine, Florida



## drlonzo

Pricing?


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper

These are last year's rates, but it has not changed much over the last 8 years.
2014 University of Florida Bee College
University of Florida Honey Bee Research and Extension Lab 
Friday, March 7, 2014 at 8:00 AM - Saturday, March 8, 2014 at 5:00 PM (EST)
Marineland, FL 


Ticket Information
TICKET TYPE	SALES END	PRICE	FEE	QUANTITY
Adult - I day 
Be sure to indicate WHICH day you are coming. Friday OR Saturday. Ended $125.00 $7.87 N/A 
Adult - 2 day Ended $185.00 $11.17 N/A 
Discount - 1 day 
Discounts apply to children under 18, College Students, County Agents, UF Master Beekeepers, Master Gardeners, Master Naturalists, Caribbean Residents, and DPI Employees.	Ended $100.00 $6.49 N/A 
Discount - 2 day 
Discounts apply to children under 18, College Students, County Agents, UF Master Beekeepers, Master Gardeners, Master Naturalists, Caribbean Residents, and DPI Employees.	Ended $150.00 $9.24 N/A 
Family Pass - 1 day 
Family passes are intended for families with TWO parents and up to THREE dependent children. Special exceptions apply, email [email protected] for special requests. 
Ended $250.00 $14.74 N/A 
Family pass - 2 day 
Family passes are intended for families with TWO parents and up to THREE dependent children. Special exceptions apply, email [email protected] for special requests. 
Ended $375.00 $21.20 N/A 
Children under 5 
Children under 5 are free with the accompaniment of an adult paid ticket.	Ended Free $0.00 N/A 
Extra banquet ticket for guests 
We encourage you to bring friends or family to the Banquet. This ticket also includes participation in the Awards Ceremony and Ice Cream Social. Bring your loved ones to see your advancement in the MBP or see your honey/hive products win a ribbon. Ended $15.00 $1.82 N/A 
Welsh Honey Judge Training- Beginner 
If you are brand new to Bee College or to our Welsh Honey Judge Program, then this class is for you. Learn the world-class methods of judging a honey show. You will learn how to taste, identify, rank and judge all types of honey and bee products. This is step one of a three-step (year) program. This ticket is available with a paid registration for the listed additional fee. Ended $40.00 $3.19 N/A 
Honey Judge Training - Refined Techniques 
This course will prepare you to judge the new show schedule. This course if for those who have already been dubbed judges, or for those who have already taken Welsh Training at a previous Bee College. This ticket is available with a paid registration for the listed additional fee. Ended $40.00 $3.19 N/A 
JR. Bee College sign-up- child MUST purchase discount ticket to sign up. 
This ticket is available ONLY with a paid registration only. Children should register either as a part of a 'family pass' or individually as a 'discount ticket'. JR. Bee College is intended for those ages 6-16, as well as parents, teachers and other educators. Jr. Bee College runs all day Saturday only. This youth-orientated program is led by Dr. Rebecca Baldwin of Youth Outreach at UF Entomology and Extension Agent Sherri Kraeft. Ended Free $0.00 N/A


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper

Give the gift of Bee College for the holidays!


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper

http://entnemdept.ifas.ufl.edu/honeybee/extension/bee_college.shtml


----------



## Ashby Apiary

My wife and I already have our tickets and are really looking forward to being there.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper

2015 UNIVERSITY OF FLORIDA BEE COLLEGE

Still time to register! 
The most extensive educational honey bee event in the state of Florida is upon us! Members of the University of Florida's Honey Bee Research and Extension Laboratory are pleased to announce the 8th annual University of Florida Bee College. The two-day event offers classes for beekeepers of all ages and experience levels, gardeners, naturalists, county agents, and anyone else interested in honey bees. You do not have to keep bees to attend; the only prerequisite is your interest in the subject! Even if you have attended a UF Bee College before, we are sure that you will find new knowledge that you will hold for a lifetime.. 
Schedule
The University of Florida Bee College has a robust schedule that includes over 50 courses on topics from Bee Biology to Mead Making, Varroa Biology to Live Bee Removal and more. There is a beginner track outlined on the schedule. There are informative lecture-style classes as well as hands-on courses and live hives for teaching and demonstration. 

Each Bee College participant receives 
a goody bag, lapel pin, and a full printed program of
all lecture material. 
Lunch and refreshments are included as well as dinner, ice cream awards and a door prize raffle on Friday evening. There will also be a 21-Class Welsh Honey Show, where you can win prizes for honey, mead, art and more. 

When
Friday March 6th and Saturday March 7th 2015
Where
UF Whitney Marine Lab
9505 Ocean Shore Blvd.
St. Augustine, FL 32080
What
An all-inclusive 2-day beekeeping education event that is open to the public. 
What to bring 
You may choose to bring protective gear, but we will have suits, gloves and veils to loan for the live bee classes.
How to Prepare 
If you are entering the Bee College Honey Show, don't forget to read the rules and submit your entry form. 

University of Florida Honey Bee Research and Extension Laboratory | PO Box 110620 | Bldg 970 Natural Area Drive | Gainseville | FL | 32611


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper

Classes will be taught by Jamie Ellis, Ph.D., and other state and nationally recognized experts from the University of Florida Honey Bee Research and Extension Lab, and the Florida Department of Agriculture & Consumer Services Bureau of Plant and Apiary Inspection. 
http://www.srpressgazette.com/community/things-to-do/raise-some-honey-makers-1.439610
https://www.morningagclips.com/raise-some-honey-makers/


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper

Hurry and Get Your Ticket Today!!!
The most extensive educational honey bee event in the state of Florida is upon us! Members of the University of Florida's Honey Bee Research and Extension Laboratory are pleased to announce the 8th annual University of Florida Bee College. The two-day event offers classes for beekeepers of all ages and experience levels, gardeners, naturalists, county agents, and anyone else interested in honey bees. You do not have to keep bees to attend; the only prerequisite is your interest in the subject! Even if you have attended a UF Bee College before, we are sure that you will find new knowledge that you will hold for a lifetime.. 
Schedule
The University of Florida Bee College has a robust schedule that includes over 50 courses on topics from Bee Biology to Mead Making, Varroa Biology to Live Bee Removal and more. There is a beginner track outlined on the schedule. There are informative lecture-style classes as well as hands-on courses and live hives for teaching and demonstration. 

Each Bee College participant receives 
a goody bag, lapel pin, and a full printed program of
all lecture material. 
Lunch and refreshments are included as well as dinner, ice cream awards and a door prize raffle on Friday evening. There will also be a 21-Class Welsh Honey Show, where you can win prizes for honey, mead, art and more.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper

•	University of Florida's Bee College, featuring two days of lectures and hands-on workshops about honey bees and other pollinators, returned to Whitney Labs over the weekend and drew a record crowd. The staff at the Bee College is headed by Dr. Jamie Ellis, director of the Honey Bee Research and Extension Lab in Gainesville, and includes inspectors from the Florida Department of Agriculture and other experts. (News Journal) 
http://www.news-journalonline.com/a...mber-of-students-swarm-Bee-College-in-Flagler


----------

